
Ask HN: How to resolve conflicts in software architecture? - r-marques
Two developers on the early stage of a new project come to a disagreement in how the code architecture should be. Both have valid visions for the architecture but each developer thinks that his solution is better and simpler. Being one of the developers you don&#x27;t want to use a solution that you don&#x27;t like but at the same time you don&#x27;t want to force your solution upon others. How do you resolve this conflict?
======
makecheck
If the pros/cons are apparent, rank those items. An obvious problem (like a
big cost difference) may speed up the decision.

If there's time, prototype both; explore any claimed advantages and find some
disadvantages. This will make any decision easier to accept.

If the two developers are regularly coming up with "equally good" solutions,
consider alternating their decision power on projects (e.g. project A,
developer 1 gets to decide; project B, developer 2; project C, developer 1
again...).

